# Security settings do not allow download



## tbracale (Nov 29, 2007)

Desktop running XP home with IE 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp2_gdr.070227225415 - when trying to download files from trusted sites get this msg: Title bar = Security Alert Msg = Your current security settings do not allow this file to be downloaded. 

Googled for solutions. 

Resolutions tried: 
Turning off Firewall
Adjusted security settings to enable downloads, etc. 
Current security settings are at Medium. 
Tried Custom securtiy levels.
Tried using Mozilla and was not able to download files either. 

 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## tbracale (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm unable to download any files from Web sites.


----------



## swepres (Dec 11, 2003)

Remove User Controls to download and install; then restore User controls.


----------



## tbracale (Nov 29, 2007)

Does this mean go to Security settings/internet and enable file download? Then try the download from website and return setting after?


----------



## crystal clear (Jul 29, 2007)

can you hold down the alt key and allow download?


----------



## tbracale (Nov 29, 2007)

I opened IE. Went to Tools menu and selected Internet Options..... in here went to Security Tab and clicked on Custom Level button. In Security Settings dialog box, I scroll down to Downloads category, and in here I can enable or disable File Download. It already is enabled and the problem still exists. (I'm unable to download anything from Internet).


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Try to lower the settings for the internet to the lowest. Make sure that you select "Internet" and then set the security setting to the lowest. There is a button to reset once you make your choice If I remember correctly. I am on my MAC now so I cannot confirm the button name. Once you do this, make sure you close and open IE and double check the setting. Also make sure that right under the tool bar, once click the file a yellow bar does not appear. If it does, right click on it and select download file. Once you have done this you can reset your IE to the previous settings.


----------

